# Christmas Humor



## Marie5656 (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Jace (Dec 8, 2021)

All good! Thanks


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 11, 2021)

*Three men died on Christmas Eve and were met by Saint Peter at the pearly gates.*
*
'In honor of this holy season, Saint Peter said, 'You must each possess something that symbolizes Christmas to get into heaven.'

The first man fumbled through his pockets and pulled out a lighter. He flicked it on. 'It represents a candle, he said.

'You may pass through the pearly gates Saint Peter said.

The second man reached into his pocket and pulled out a set of keys. He shook them and said, 'They're bells.'

Saint Peter said 'You may pass through the pearly gates.

The third man started searching desperately through his pockets and finally pulled out a pair of woman's panties.

St. Peter looked at the man with a raised eyebrow and asked, 'And just what do those symbolize?'


The man replied, 'These are Carols.'

And So The Christmas Season*
*Begins ......*


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Mizmo (Dec 12, 2021)

A real oldie


----------



## katlupe (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Shero (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 21, 2021)

OOPS


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## GAlady (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 23, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 199783



Agh! My eyes!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## GAlady (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Verisure (Dec 24, 2021)

*QUESTION:* Why does Santa have no children?
*ANSWER:* He only comes once a year.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 24, 2021)




----------

